# Usernames



## Mandy (Aug 6, 2007)

Where did you come up with your usernames?

Mine's pretty obvious of course but many of you have more clever names. What made you choose them?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 6, 2007)

My dad has always called me his little princess of the dragonflies, so I kinda shortened it to Dragonfly Princess


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

I used to teach a soapmaking class, hence the soapbuddy.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 6, 2007)

Mandy, mine is pretty obvious too; a man that makes soap. :shock: 

The old goat avatar is also my stamp mold I use on my bars.  Since I only make goat milk soaps, lotions and such, thus The 'Ole Goat Soaps & Lotions as my company name.  TOG, the beginning of each of the first words, is what I call my other business, making soapmaking tools.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine is the name of my business!


----------



## sheena (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine is just my name.


----------



## moca (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine is the name of one of my dogs.  The H is missing because when I went to choose an email name, Mocha was already taken so I just dropped the H.


----------



## soapyjess (Aug 9, 2007)

My name is jess and i make soap


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to The SMF Soapyjess    We hope you'll kick off the shoes, grab a cup of "joe" and talk soap with us! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapyjess (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks!

Glad I found this place


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

lol cute name..


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 11, 2007)

I am a soaper and make CP soaps of all kinds.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to love that cartoon pepper ann cause at the time my hair was light red.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always been fond of sea creatures. I'm not sure why I settled on the jellyfish, it just sounded fun.


----------



## Bret (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually have something horse related, but I've been hooked on Rock of Love w/ Bret Michaels lately.... so Bret


----------



## Wintersnow (Sep 10, 2007)

The day I joined the forum it was over 100 outside and I was wishing for some wonderful winter snow.


----------

